# Happy Birthday Blueknight



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mike, have a great day. :cheers: :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Dudley!!*










Have a great one


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy birthday Mike!







:happybday:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

:happybday: Mike have a great day :cheers:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

jasonm said:


>


You little @#$%&!...I told you not to tell...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

This is sweet and sour. I'm oder than Mach but younger than Mel. ( But then, who isn't...







)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope you're having a great one, Mike. :thumbsup:

Won't be long now...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Have a good one Mike!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Hope you're having a great one, Mike. :thumbsup:
> 
> Won't be long now...


Funny, funny... You managed to escape from the Circus, I see.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hope you have a good 'un 

Mark


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

All the best for the day B) B)

Hope your head isn't banging too much in the morning  

John


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy birthday!

I hope you received lots of blue things as gifts.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> This is sweet and sour. I'm oder than Mach but younger than Mel. ( But then, who isn't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Mike










nice dog by the way

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Happy birthday Mike. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy birthday mate

Getting stuck into that port?? :wine:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Happy birthday Mike
> 
> nice dog by the way
> 
> :lol:


Got to admit that the resemblance is uncanny! ( Dog that is...







)

Now, here's a real Mountie picture circa 1998 in Northern Ontario.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday Mike
> ...


Got to see one of you in your dress uniform Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Got to see one of you in your dress uniform Mike


Because of the type of work I did, I didn't get to wear a uniform very often. This picture was taken ( Ca. 2000 ?) by a mate of mine after he asked me to give a school talk. Those two lovely girls are his daughters. I believe I posted that picture a few months back. But here you go...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Got to see one of you in your dress uniform Mike
> ...


You certainly look less scary in a fur hat


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> You certainly look less scary in a fur hat


Scary...? Look at that smile and surrounded by little children. All that's missing is a basket of kittens and I would be a shoe-in for a Norman Rockwell painting.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > You certainly look less scary in a fur hat
> ...


Josef Fritzel used to smile when he was surrounded by kids but he was still a scary dude


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

happy b-day


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Missed the actaul Birthday Mike, but belated :cheers:

But the picture! Woooh! Nelson Eddy to a "T" that is! I'd buy chocolates with that picture on the box! (can you sing the song? - "When I'm calling You- oo- oo-- ooh!" :lol: )

And those who don't know, show yer Granny our Mike's Picture and ask them about Nelson Eddy! :yes:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mel said:


> Missed the actaul Birthday Mike, but belated :cheers:
> 
> But the picture! Woooh! Nelson Eddy to a "T" that is! I'd buy chocolates with that picture on the box! (can you sing the song? - "When I'm calling You- oo- oo-- ooh!" :lol: )
> 
> And those who don't know, show yer Granny our Mike's Picture and ask them about Nelson Eddy! :yes:


Thanks Mel. Knowing the lyrics was mandatory. It was a pass/fail subject at the academy....









When I'm calling you.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Mike have you got a picture of you on your horse as all mounties have horses.


----------

